# Spar Urethane



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

Need some opinions here. I have a client who has a beautiful oak entrance door with sidelights and transom which needs to be refinished. I finished the door approximately 3-4 years ago with 4 coats of spar urethane (light sanding and tack rag between coats). The door is getting KILLED with afternoon to evening sun!! Nothing has been done to these door in the last 3-4 years (i've been telling them every year that it needs to be sanded and recoated, but they just won't listen) and now it looks like hell. They insist on me using marine urethane. I was under the impression that this was just for non-porous surfaces such as a fiberglass door.

I told them I can bring the doors back to the original beauty with the spar urethane, but it needs to be maintained with a light sanding and recoat every spring.

My question is is this the right application.....using marine urethane on an oak door? Will the finish hold up any better? I think that they are under the impression that if they use the marine urethane that the door will look great for years to come without any maintenance.

Any input will be greatly appreciated! :notworthy


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

Marine varnish or Hellsmans? I would use a marine varnish... how can you go wrong?


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

I used Hellsman Spar urethane.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

1) Those people are idiots that think because it says "Marine" on it it will last longer
Spar...Marine...no difference
Spar = a mast, boom, gaff, or yard used to support rigging _*on a boat*_
2) They both need maint. as you described


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

welovepainting said:


> ... I would use a marine varnish... how can you go wrong?


A marine/spar varnish would look nice
But...
1) Still needs the maint.
2) Looks even worse when not maint. , as the finish flakes off and the wood tuns black, requiring even more work to fix when not maint. every year
2b) More likely to flake as the varnish isn't as "flexible" as the urethane for the constantly expanding and contracting wooden door


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I once had a Minwax rep tell me that Helmsman isn't really Spar varnish. It's just their regular old Polyurethane in a different can.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

System -3 makes a spar urathane that I have used with good success. It has UV blockers. Only comes in gloss though.


----------

